

Appeals Court Reverses Andrew Auernheimer's Conviction for "hacking" AT&T - Khelavaster
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/11/court-overturns-conviction-of-att-ipad-hacker/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hpw&rref=technology&_r=0

======
Khelavaster
The "hack" in question was just looping over a publicly accessible REST API
for iPads that would reveal the email of a user with a given ID. This was
trivial, as IDs were assigned sequentially by AT&T.

